# Southbend shaper find and GLOAT - pic heavy



## Mister Ed (Aug 30, 2014)

Saw an ad on CL last week for a *South Bend shaper for a whopping $200*. From the pics, it looked like it could be decent, a couple of replacement pulleys, no cabinet or accessories or guards listed in the ad or pics.
	

		
			
		

		
	




So I sent the guy a message and told him I would buy it if I could send him $100 Paypal and $100 when I pick it up on Friday (4 hour drive). And he agrees.

So, yesterday I made the drive around Lake MI to the NW Chicago suburbs and picked it up. Today this is how she is looking.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Southbend shaper find and GLOAT*

Definitely stole it for 200.00 Bucks!!!!!!Did he crate it or you. and 4 hours is nothing, especially driving back home with it.  I am jealous fer sher.  It's funny sometimes CL has some  real sleepers and you never know when you will stumble up on one.  That's how I ended up with a 25,00 fully trained service dog.  Great score and you don't even have to clean up poop!!!

Bob


----------



## Mister Ed (Aug 30, 2014)

Bob, It was already crated. The guy was selling the stuff for his father. When I got to the storage facility (indoor climate controlled) the unit was chuck full of stuff, mostly crated. A SB and Jet Lathe, mill/drill, 2 horiz bandsaws, drill press, etc. There were boxes and boxes of tooling and such. 

The guy (probably 60) thought is father was nuts for having all this "stuff". I was thinking, I sure whish I could have met your father in his heyday, you could tell by some of the stuff I was seeing, the guy was good. The metal on the shaper is cleaner than it looks ... just a little dusty from storage.

Oh, and the drive home ... 6.5 hours ... Chicago traffic ARGH!!!


----------



## f350ca (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice score, I drove 6 hours to get a Logan shaper but had to pay 3 times that for it.
Greg


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 30, 2014)

Mister Ed said:


> Saw an ad on CL last week for a *South Bend shaper for a whopping $200*. From the pics, it looked like it could be decent, a couple of replacement pulleys, no cabinet or accessories or guards listed in the ad or pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice find, hope it serves you well for many years.


----------



## DoogieB (Aug 30, 2014)

Awesome deal and a total steal!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 30, 2014)

WOW!!!!!
:man:

great score!!!!

if it's broken in any way and you want to get rid of it let me know!!!!!:jester:


----------



## Terrywerm (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. Ed, I would adorn you with an official 'you suck' smiley, but I think it is better to simply say that you were a very fortunate individual indeed, despite the length of your trip, and I almost wish that I had seen that ad before you did. That appears to be a very nice and well cared for machine!

As for the traffic in and around Chicago, I made three round trips from Minnesota to Hammond Indiana last week but got pretty lucky traffic wise. Lately I've been travelling down that way quite a bit, more than I would like, but it's a living!

So, if buyer's remorse sets in, let me know, I know the perfect way to cure it!  :whistle:


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 31, 2014)

Really nice find. Congrats.

Make sure you paint some cutting oil on the steel for your first cuts. The smoke trails really add to the effect. :lmao:


----------



## rmack898 (Aug 31, 2014)

That was a great find, I paid more for mine and had to drive farther.

I like the round handle drawer pulls on the older style cabinets. Is that an oil pump machine or is it splash lubricated?


----------



## Mister Ed (Aug 31, 2014)

It is a pumper Mack.



Hawkeye said:


> Really nice find. Congrats.
> 
> Make sure you paint some cutting oil on the steel for your first cuts. The smoke trails really add to the effect. :lmao:


LOL, I was trying to impress my wife with that earlier. Smoke trails coming off the shaper ... she was not impressed however.


----------



## jgedde (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey Mister Ed!

A well deserved "You Suck!"  :lmao:  Nice machine and a great price.  Good luck with it!

Cheers!
John


----------



## Dranreb (Sep 1, 2014)

Marvelous purchase, you must be one happy chappie right now  :thumbzup:


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice find indeed. I found one 2 blocks from my house after looking for many years and no luck. Just happened to run into a guy one night at the local Arbys. He said hey i have some machines going to the swap meet and there is a shaper in the mix. I said i want it. Low and behold it was a SB non oil pump model but it was all there like 250 bucks. I had to make a stand after it sat in my basement for a few years i finally got it running. Got tired of watching youtube vids and mine was sitting. Some new belts and some wiring and it was perfect...Bob


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks all for the kind words on my new toy. It really does purr right along and looks better in person than in the pics. Now I just need to play around with grinding some bits and practice making some different cuts. Been reading a bunch of older literature and trying to educate myself before I get too carried away.


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 3, 2014)

Talk about cutting smoother than a babies butt!! Threw in a pointed LH general purpose lathe bit I had laying around, with a bit of side rake and really no back rake. Probably .015 depth in 12L14 and around 4 thou feed ... wow is all I can say. I can't imagine what the finish will be like with a shear bit mounted.


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 4, 2014)

very sweet find Ed.   May I suggest a block of brass and keep tweeking the sheering tool, you can get it to a mirror
(with no polish) either.  Guess I should say its all in the grinding.  & keep a record of better or worse until perfecto=
sam


----------



## countryguy (Sep 4, 2014)

We'll That is Awesome! I paid a tad more for mine which I drove 3.5 hours for last weekend!   Pic enclosed!   I do have a Q if I may?    On the quote below,  (being new still to much of this) could you elaborate on the comment about 'a block of Brass &  tweaking the sheering tool and a mirror polish?  

Here's mine....   






GK1918 said:


> very sweet find Ed.   May I suggest a block of brass and keep tweeking the sheering tool, you can get it to a mirror
> (with no polish) either.  Guess I should say its all in the grinding.  & keep a record of better or worse until perfecto=
> sam


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice looking shaper there as well countryguy. Did you end up travelling south to get yours? Or did I miss the listing on yours? LOL. West would put you in my back yard, NW would put you in my front yard, LOL.

GK is referring to a shear bit. I have not ground one yet and it is only for finishing. Off the top of my head ... 40ish degrees of side rake, just a bit of top rake and 5-7 on the end (or whatever is already on the blank if new). And slightly round the cutting edge. Takes only a couple thousands cut. Also think that GK is saying that the cut in brass will be mirror like and look like polished brass.

Here is a link to some pics of one on action:

http://www.artfulbodger.net/docs/shaper/cutters/index.html


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 5, 2014)

Correct Ed.  I have really never paid attention to degrees etc.  and I cant explain that other than (not bad mouthin) but there are those
who got it and those who will never get it.  Like I mean the wife gave me a drill doctor present, stuck one drill in it & that was the end
of that, think I saved the cord.  Back to the subject with a little thought and tweeking you will machine two blocks so precise that when
put together they will stick like a magnet.  Now thats something I can not do on a mill,  with any end mill or fly cutter, within budget,
especially with a one off part.  So much for the drill doc. I rather grind my own.. I really gotta get a new camara cause pics explain
better than I can.  Heres the kicker, a perfect finish all done with a dime a dozen tool bit. 

sam


----------



## comstock-friend (Sep 5, 2014)

Got mine while cruising South El Monte (CA) on my lunch hour years ago. Found a hinge company that had a pile of used up B&S screw machines in the back with a little South Bend 9" Model C in the middle. Went around to the front and asked what they wanted for the 9". They said when the cutoff blade ran under the hinge pin they put it out back; if I had a truck they would load it up for free for me. I came back with the truck and by that time they found about 40 3C collets for it and all the change gears, and by the way, did I want a little 7" SB shaper??? (All original, very little use, but no SB stand like yours.) No, they couldn't give it to me; how about a hundred bucks??? Got denim burn getting my wallet out of my pocket!!!

The shaper makes the sweetest surface on a cast iron slide valve port, not sure if I'll ever have to lap the surface.)

After a move it's sitting on blocks in the back of the garage, but she's soon to get mounted back up on some sort of bench and will be doing curls again.

Good luck with yours!

John Friend


----------



## Wdnich (Sep 5, 2014)

That is one super bargain find. I love it. Wished I would luck up like that on one. All my good deals are cheap but need work. Congrats.


----------



## Dranreb (Sep 5, 2014)

comstock-friend said:


> Got denim burn getting my wallet out of my pocket!!!



Made a coupler of steal deals myself lately, I wondered what the scorchy smell was.......:rofl:


----------



## core-oil (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys!

Came in from the workshop tonight, & opened the site up, Being a shaper &planer enthusiast and had spent a bit of time yesterday planing a work piece down on my hand operated baby  planer I began to think I was looking into a window to heaven! What a lovely little machine the South Bend shaper looks real class  The thread really cheered me up
 There is nothing nicer than a shaper taking a cut

 Good luck & congratulations on owning the little South Bend's I have seen a few of their lathes over here but not any of the shaping machines, I must confess I get a lot of fun out of operating my little Adept & my Royal, (Both British)


----------



## rmack898 (Sep 5, 2014)

core-oil said:


> Adept & my Royal, (Both British)



How about some pics. Id like to see what's on the other side of the pond.


----------

